# just want to learn



## champ1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Looking to learn a little about the do's & don't about inshore fishing, I have a 20ft key west center console boat that I bought a couple yrs ago for freshwater fishing. About a year ago I had the chance to go to Melborne Fla. I met a nice gentleman who carried me out to show the do's & don't of saltwater fishing. I won't to do some inshore fishing in the Gulfshores and Orange beach area but not familiar with the water and how to navigate it, just wondering if someone would show a freshwater fisherman how to fish saltwater without getting in trouble. The guy in Fla. had a 500 mile rule, I live about 250 miles inland and not looking to know your spots just looking to learn how to fish saltwater without getting in trouble.thanks


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man you aint asking for much. Start off by searching threads, and maybe even check out captains for hire. The more experience you get with a professional that is willing to explain proper boat handling and good sportsmanship is a plus. You will pick it up in no time. Welcome


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

*A little help...*

Sounds like a nice boat, bay boat? (more desireable for inshore than a deep V since they typically have a shallower draft)- and I'm assuming you have some freshwater boating skills (from the sound of it). You have a good start. A few pointers- 
1st- check out the area you want to fish, launches, etc. Most new phones have mapping apps you can get to study the area you want to try out when planning your next trip.
2nd- a GPS / fishfinder is a valuable tool (much like freshwater)- the premium mapping chip is worth it (Navionics is a popular brand). Also, some companies offer fishing hot spot chips for most GPS units.
3rd- As you may already know, weather and tides (among other conditions) play a big role in how the fish will act and respond to eating.
4th- Keep asking around, there are a bunch of guys here who know a lot more than me about fishing the area- a fountain of information, use it. 

You will probably find much of your freshwater fishing skills will transfer to inshore- redfish and trout will typically strike at similar artificial baits and actions as the Bass you were used to catching did. Trout can found year around- in colder temps, they move into deeper holes and into creeks- in warmer temps, they will move out and be more aressive- 

Hope I have provided some useful information- I'm sure you will get a lot more suggestions shortly- 
Mike


----------



## champ1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Mike that was some useful info,I've been operating a boat for about 35 yrs but saltwater boating kinda makes me a little nervous I guess it's the not knowing what you will run into like tides and current. You would be surprised at boaters around here think that if there's water you a go. The boat I have is a bay reef 195 with a 150 Yamaha it's set up with a hummingbird 898 si with GPS .Going to be in gulf shores in a couple of weeks, just hoping maybe someone might carry me out for a little while for a quick crash course


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

If you are trailering to gulf shores, a good beginners spot may be little lagoon- there is a ramp back on Ft Morgan Rd (new facility- nice). You can work some docks and the mouth of the pass for trout and flounder. Another good launch will be in Orange Beach, Cotton Bayou Boat Launch- and since it is at the end of the bayou- very little current to contend with while launching. That location has a multitude of docks to fish, and leads all the way to the Perdido Pass area- more grassy areas, shallow spots, and the bridge.
I like the fall the best, large trout, bull redfish, black drum frequent these areas at that time. My wife is bent on live shrimp, while I try my arsenal of artificials- hardbaits as well as soft plastics- and don't be afraid to try a couple of your bass lures out while targeting large trout and redfish.

Glad to help- you have a good boat, sounds like your motor should have plenty of HP to keep you out of trouble- and once you become comfortable with it, don't be afraid to motor out the Perdido Pass on calm days and work the rocks for drum and sheephead, and the beaches for spanish, bonito (fun on light tackle- we have a video of some at http://www.youtube.com/user/aboutscubasteve/videos), and kings.
Be safe- and have fun!
Mike


----------



## champ1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Mike,that sounds like good information I'll check it out.The wife and I will be pulling our camper down in a couple weeks for about 5 days,can't pull the boat with it too, but looking to come down during the fall for a few day's just to fish, thanks again Louis


----------



## Gamble0613 (Jul 21, 2013)

All great advice but the Lagoon probably isn't the best place bc the water is very shallow in a lot of places and it has several sand bars that aren't visible. There aren't any day markers either for navigating so I wouldn't recommend some new to the area to go there.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

True, there are lots of skinny areas. Seems to me like most if it is on the western end? We don't usually have too many problems around the pass area.
I know you couldn't go wrong with cotton bayou and terry cove areas. Anywhere you go you need to stay alert to water depth, tides, etc.


----------

